# Gromit Trail



## Mister_Pi (Jul 13, 2013)

Chances are most Bristol based people have seen at least one of the Gromit's located around Bristol/its outlying areas by now, anyone been trying to get to em all?

Its good fun and with decent planning can make a good pub crawl also (it will involve entering the hell that is Cabot Circus though....). 

If you are of the OCD nature and really do want to see them all you will need a car/bike, and a trip to London Paddington, which is annoying for us non-drivers (but the Paddington one kinda makes sense).

The best IMHO is on Broad Quay by the newly opened Turtle Bay, as Cheo has done a rather nice piece on the wall behind it!

Make the most of the weather and get ya stomp on and catch em all


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 13, 2013)

What are they made of? I see that one of them has been damaged by having its tail broken. I will look for the Paddington one next time I am there but I am not going to Bristol.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2013)

Quite a few have been broken 

We've found 4 without looking yet. Thought we'd save it for a cooler/calmer day, but we did find the one at Cribbs so we got our passport stamped.


----------



## Mister_Pi (Jul 13, 2013)

They are fibreglass, painted by local artists.

Two were damaged (the one on Welshback by the Spyglass has been repaired and replaced now), but it would appear that the damage was from people trying to nick them, rather than destroy them, unlike when we had the Gorillas and the one located in Clifton Village got torched (I know, dreadful thugs up there!)........

Rumour is there is also a wildcard Penguin statue to be deployed at a secret location before the end of the event in Sept!


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 13, 2013)

Out of interest, which Bristol PR firm do you work for?


----------



## Mister_Pi (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm taking that in jest as even in my industry (financial services) I'd be a bit insulted if it was meant seriously - I did spend the day schlepping around town looking for Gromits with my GF and mates!

Also did the Newport Dragon Trail last year, which was more difficult, but got to see some fun bits of Newport.....

I would be the worst representative for Bristol, I'm not nearly vegan enough, don't do any weaving, and come from the sarrfff east originally 

Plus I look dreadful in a shiny suit, and have never owned a business card in my life


----------



## Thora (Jul 30, 2013)

Are there fun bits of Newport?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Live auction here: http://new.livestream.com/gromitunleashed/theauction

About 2/3rds of the way through. Exciting stuff! Gromit Lightyear went for 65k!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

oooh great thanks!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2013)

i thought this was going to be a thread about Gromit on a bristol pub crawl


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

£25-30k each isn't bad! 

And mostly staying in Bristol it seems. 

I only found 43/80


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Total raised just topped £2m! 17 to go.

I think some weren't in Bristol wiskey There was one at Paddington and others elsewhere.

Who wants to bid? http://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/gromit-unleashed/catalogue-id-6225?infinite=true


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

They were all within about ten miles, one at wookey hole, one at tyntsfield etc. And the one at Paddington. 

I rekkon with the merch and the cost of people visiting the 'dog show' of all the Gromits last week they might top £3m. which is simply fantastic!


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Were the London/York/Blackpool etc. ones in Bristol? I just assumed they were in London/York/Blackpool etc. Dunno.

We liked the one at Tyntesfield


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Were the London/York/Blackpool etc. ones in Bristol? I just assumed they were in London/York/Blackpool etc. Dunno.
> 
> We liked the one at Tyntesfield



They appear to be small ones, didn't know about they, they weren't on the 'map' of the ones in Bristol we were following.

There were other small ones here done by local schools which also weren't on the map. Only the original 80 were listed.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Ah that explains it! Ta


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

Mind you they are selling well, mebbes cos you can fit them in yer house!


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

True! 15k for a puppy Gromit.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

I hope #92 sells well


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 3, 2013)

£2,357,000! AMAZING!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

Whoever came up with this whole plot is a genius! It's done loads for Bristol, I know a lot of people who found many, came on trips just find them, some found all of them!! 

It's been much better received than the gorillas.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 4, 2013)

We moved up to Bristol this summer, just after the trail started. Thanks to the girlfriend getting slightly obsessed with them, we ended up discovering many of the various delights of the city by means of 'hunting' the Gromits - there's no way we'd have discoved a lot of little parks and galleries (and shops too, obviously, as they were sponsored) without them.

Sad to see them go really - lots of memories of brilliant sunshine & new city adventuring.

Good to see so much money raised, and really impressed by the way this has all been done - from the concept to the execution, the iphone apps to the final auction, it's all been done with a great deal of care and attention.

Bar a few people moaning about queues for the final 'dog show', I haven't heard a bad word about it (in these times, that's something). And the hordes of little kids screaming 'Gromit!' and flinging their arms around each new sculpture was heartwarming.


----------

